# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  وٍرٍدُة عُــشُـَقِـ } ...~

## كبرياء

*مرآحبـ ...~*  
*قبل كل شيء ..!*
*أضغط هنآ من فضلكـ ..~*
*وأستمع إلى مآ أستمع إليه هنآ ...~*
*دعني اليوم أفصح عن مشآعر تبعثرت مني حينمآ سمعت تلكـ المقطوعهـ ...* 
*ربمآ لآتخصني كثيرآ تلكـ المشآعر ..* 
*أو كآنت كـغموض يسكن خلدي كالعآدهـ ..* 
*لكنني حين سمعتهآ شعرت برغبه ملحه على الكتآبه* 
*فتسآرعت أنآملي لتخط بعضآ من كلمآت ...* 
*تخللهآ الألم .. باليأس .. بالغموض ..* 
*وأمتزج معهآ الأمل .. بدموع من فرح .. وبعضآ من شتآت ...* 
*لست هنآ أضيعكم معي بين مآ أستمع إليه ...* *لكنني أجهل سر عشقي لتلكـ المعزوفهـ ..} ورده عشق ...* 
*وكلمآ سمعتهآ تنتآبني رغبه ملحهـ بالصمت ..* 
*التووقف عن كل مآ أعمل عنهـ ..!*
*والـتمعن فقط ...~*
*......{ أود منك الصمت ..~*
*التأمل مع خربشتي العآبره ..~!*


*~ تآبـ ع ـووآ مـعي بصمت ...!*

----------


## كبرياء

*..{ كنت هنآ .. أنتظر مجئ ذلكـ القمر ..~*
*الذي ينير ظلمت روحي ..~*
*ويبعثرني بين ثنآيآ الألم ..~*
*غريبة هي دنيآي .. حينمآ تعتصر من قلبي زمرة الفرح ...* 
*وتتركني ألوذ بحزني وأنيني ...~*
*يآآ صآحب الأمل ..~ ربي ...!*
*هل لي أن أفرح ولو مع نفسي ..~*
*عظيم هو خلقك .. يجعلني رغم خوفي أتأمل ..!*
*على شجرة حجبت نور الشمس عني ..* 
*رميت بجسدي المرهق ... وبلبآسي الرثهـ ...* 
*بت وحيدهـ .. أنتظر مآقد يحدث .. ومن قد ينقذني ممآ أنآ فيه ....~*
*سحآبة غموض تلكـ ... قتلتني ..!*
*وصآر العآلم بعيني ظلآم أكثر..*
*يآرب السمآء ... لقد تبعثرت .!*
*تحطمت .. وبت وحيده وحيده وحيده ..!*
*أيني .؟ وأينهم أحبآب قلبي ...~*
*صبرآ .. فلم أعد أشعر بأطرآفي المتخدرهـ ...*
*ولآبدموعي المنهمرهـ ...*
*صبرآآ .. صبرآآ ...* 
*فروحي تعشق التجربهـ ..* 
*تخوض في مغآمرآت الهموم المتكسره على قوآرع الطرق المظلمهـ ...* 
*صبرآآ ... فلم أعد أسمع صوت البحر ... ولآ تغريد لطيرٍ عآبر ...* 
*مهلآ ... فأنآ هنآ .. لست هنآكـ .. وكل تلكـ كآنت ترنمآآت ....!*
*ودآعآ قلتهآ ..}* 
*لم أكن أعلم من أعني .. أهو الألم .. أم الأمل ...* 
*كـ وردة عشق أنتهت أحرفي ..* 
*بتوقف تلكـ المقطوعهـ .....!!* 
*لمـن أعجبته فـآلتحميل من هنــــــــآآ ..}* 
*هي الأولى بين تلكـ المقطوعآت ..*
*ولمن حركت بدآخله حروف أو كلمآت ..*
*فأنآ أتشوق لقرآئتهآ بين طيآت ردودكمـ المحبب لي ..}*
*كـبريـآآآآء ...~*

----------


## رنيم الحب

غــــــاليتي .. 
** كبــــرياء ** 
لقد عشقت موسيقتك 
وحـركت بداخلي مشاعر شتى 
عجزت أن الملمهــا 
بين حزن .. والم ...    وطموح .. وأنكسار 
ورغبة فيماهو مستحيل 
وسافرت بي مدن أحــــلامي بعييييدآآ عن هذا العالم الكئيب 
حيث التقط ومضة أمل وأتمسك بهـا ,, 

سلمـــت أناملك الذهبية على هذه الكلمات التى 
عجزت عن وصفهــا ,, 
فقد أستهوتني بماتحمله في طياتها من معاني 
ربمــا رأيت نفسي جزء منها .. وعبرت عمافي نفسي 
كم هـــي رائعة رغم حزنها وألمها .. الا انها تبقى متصلة بخالقهـا 
ويشدهــــا اليه قـــوى خفية أعجز عن التعبير عنها 
  مـــــــوفقة لكل خير .. 
أختـــــــــــــك..
.×.رنيـــ الحب ــم .×.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا مسيقتك لها طعم خاص 
وكانت تحتاج مني الهدوء والتأمل لأخط شيئا 
اختبأ في قلبي 
يعطيش العافية على هيك مقطوعه وكلمات

----------


## طيف للأمل

*إلى هناك قد أخذتني ......*
*حيث لا مكان .............لازمان ............* 
*الى حيث توقف عالمي عن الدوران بالتفكير فيما حوله* 
*لامست حنايا روحي ..... باتت تعزف على جراحي* 
*أريد أن ابقى معها .........للأبد* 
*كل الشكر لك أخيتي على هذه المقطوعة الأكثر من رائعة* 
*تقبلي خالص تحيتي ومروري المتواضع* 
*طيف للأمل*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*روعة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*سرقتـ روعة تلكـ الموسيقى ،،*
*و عزفـ قلمكـِ ،،*
*حطمـ أحاسيسـ عازفها فيـ لحقيقة ،،*
*لستـ أجاملـ هنا أحرفكـ أيتها الوديعهـ ،،*
*لكنما لـ أحرفكـِ لذة ،،*
*طغتـ على نكهة تلكـ الموسيقى ،،*
*إلى عالمـ ،،*
*أمتزجـ فيهـ أمليـ بـ ألمـ الحقيقة ،،*
*أخذتنيـ معانيـ كلماتكـِ الفصيحهـ ،،*
*إلى حيثـ أناجيـ خالقيـ ،،*
*حلقتـ بـ أجنحة معزوفتكـِ الرقيقهـ ،،*
*إلى اللاشيء ،،*
*إلى عالمـ الصدقـ ،،*
*و طعمـ الحقيقهـ ،،*
*إلى بحر العطاء ،،*
*و دمعـ الطبيعهـ ،،*
*إلى فراشاتـ الود ،،*
*و أشواكـ القطيعهـ ،،*
*إلى عالمـ أحاسيسـ قلبكـِ البريئهـ ،،*
*أخذتنيـ كلماتكـِ يا صغيرة ،،*
*كبرياإآإآء ،،*
*لـ روعة قلمكـِ منيـ ألفـ شكراً ،،*
*و لـ روحكـِ ألفـ تحيهـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
كبريــــــــــــــــــــاء ..
سرت مع كل لحن عزف في تلك المقطوعة
ومزجته مع كل حرف سطرته أناملك هنا
وعشتُ معهم عالماً آخر لا أستطيع أن أصف مشاعري كيف كانت فيه
ولكني شعرت بإن روحي تهمس بكلماتكِ وكأنني من كتبها
ونطق بها وسطرها هُنا ..
أعجز كبرياء عن النطق بكلماتي لكِ أشعر
بإن الحزن والالم الذين وجدتهم جعلوا روحي تعيش عالماً
آخر يخصني لوحدي ..
كل الشكر لكِ عزيزتي على هذه الكلمات التي شعرت بها تعبر عن روحي ..
سلمتِ وسلم قلبكِ وقلمكِ النابضين بكل ماهو جميل ...
تقبلي مروري ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..
موووووووووووووووفقة دااااااااااااااااااااائماً .

----------


## كبرياء

> غــــــاليتي .. 
> 
> ** كبــــرياء ** 
> لقد عشقت موسيقتك 
> وحـركت بداخلي مشاعر شتى 
> عجزت أن الملمهــا 
> بين حزن .. والم ... وطموح .. وأنكسار 
> ورغبة فيماهو مستحيل 
> وسافرت بي مدن أحــــلامي بعييييدآآ عن هذا العالم الكئيب 
> ...



 
 
*مرآآحب ...~* 
*ربمآ نخط اليأس ..* 
*بفرشآة الأمل ...* 
*ونبحث عن الدموع ..* 
*ونحن وسط مزيج من سعآدة لآنشعر بهآ ..* 
*غموض يلف حروفنآ ..للأبد ..*
*سلم مروركـ الأروع من رآآئع رنيم ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيه ...* 
*لآعدم ..* 
*ــتحيـآآـتوو ..*
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> فعلا مسيقتك لها طعم خاص 
> وكانت تحتاج مني الهدوء والتأمل لأخط شيئا 
> اختبأ في قلبي 
> يعطيش العافية على هيك مقطوعه وكلمات



 

*,, وسط زحمه الهموم ...* 
*تدآفعت حروف الأمل ...* 
*تقتل غمره الألم ..!*
*سلم مرورك الرآئع ...* 
*كنت متشوقهـ لقرآءة تلكـ الحروف ..!*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيه ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ..* 
*ــكبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *إلى هناك قد أخذتني ......*
> 
> *حيث لا مكان .............لازمان ............* 
> *الى حيث توقف عالمي عن الدوران بالتفكير فيما حوله* 
> *لامست حنايا روحي ..... باتت تعزف على جراحي* 
> *أريد أن ابقى معها .........للأبد* 
> *كل الشكر لك أخيتي على هذه المقطوعة الأكثر من رائعة* 
> *تقبلي خالص تحيتي ومروري المتواضع* 
> *طيف للأمل*



 

*تلكـ هي المتآهآت ...* 
*توصلنآ حيث لآ ..~*
*وتبعثرنآ حيث السكون ..!*
*سلم مرورك الرووعهـ. ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ..*
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *روعة أحرفكـِ ،،*
> *سرقتـ روعة تلكـ الموسيقى ،،*
> *و عزفـ قلمكـِ ،،*
> *حطمـ أحاسيسـ عازفها فيـ لحقيقة ،،*
> *لستـ أجاملـ هنا أحرفكـ أيتها الوديعهـ ،،*
> *لكنما لـ أحرفكـِ لذة ،،*
> *طغتـ على نكهة تلكـ الموسيقى ،،*
> *إلى عالمـ ،،*
> *أمتزجـ فيهـ أمليـ بـ ألمـ الحقيقة ،،*
> ...



 
*ربمآ كآن أروع مآ بالألم ...* 
*امتزآجه بالأمل في كل حين ..!*
*سلم مرورك المميز للدموع ...* 
*وسلمت روحك الطآهرهـ....* 
*لجمآل حرفي منبع من دوآخلكم الرآئعهـ ...* 
*كوني بالقرب من متصفح حروفي ..~*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآآتتوو ..* 
*كـبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> كبريــــــــــــــــــــاء ..
> سرت مع كل لحن عزف في تلك المقطوعة
> ومزجته مع كل حرف سطرته أناملك هنا
> وعشتُ معهم عالماً آخر لا أستطيع أن أصف مشاعري كيف كانت فيه
> ولكني شعرت بإن روحي تهمس بكلماتكِ وكأنني من كتبها
> ونطق بها وسطرها هُنا ..
> ...



 
*وعليكم السلآم والرحمهـ ...* 
*لصمت حروفنآ .. مصدر من روعة الكلمآت ..!*
*ولروعة توآجدكـ مثيلآ لهآ ...* 
*فلآتحرمينآ من توآجدكـ بالقرب من هنآ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ــتحيـآآتتوو ..* 
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مـــــرحباآآ،،*
*كانت معزوفهـ راائعهـ،،*
*تأملت بها كثيرااً،،*
*كان من ضمن مايوجدبها ألمي وحزني ،،*
*أملي وشوقي ،،*
*صمتي وخوفي،،*
*آآآآه ،،*
*لكن يظل أملي بالله كبير،،*
*آمل ان لايضيع سدى،،*
*كـبرياآآء،،،،*
*كانت كلماتك راائعه ومعبرهـ،،*
*اختيار متناسق بين نغمة الموسيقى وروح الكلمه،،*
*سلمت يمناك ع ماخطتهـ من ابداااع،،*
*موفقهـ داائما ان شاء الله،،*
*دمتي بـود،،*
*تقبلي مروري،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مقطوعةٌ عُزفت على أوتار قلبي....*

*عُزفت ..بدم الوريد...*
*فرسمت نوراً من أمل....في زحمة الألم...*


*غاليتي كبرياء...*
*هنا سألوذ بصمتي ....*

*وسأكتفي..ببصمة إعجابي الشديد...*
*بكل حرف..أمل..وألم..خطته لنا مقطوعتك....*

*أخية....*
*دام الابداع لكِ رفيقاً...*
*والتميز لكِ صاحبا...*


*تأكدي بأنني هنا..انتظر جديدك الذي يأسر القلوب..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*كبرياء جميل ماخطت يدكـ* 

*ربي يخليكـ لحبيبك* 
*ويخليها لكـ* 
*دمتي نهر لاينذب عطااائهـ* 
*مع تحياتي* 

*عاشقة المستحيل*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مـــــرحباآآ،،*
> *كانت معزوفهـ راائعهـ،،*
> *تأملت بها كثيرااً،،*
> *كان من ضمن مايوجدبها ألمي وحزني ،،*
> *أملي وشوقي ،،*
> *صمتي وخوفي،،*
> *آآآآه ،،*
> *لكن يظل أملي بالله كبير،،*
> *آمل ان لايضيع سدى،،*
> ...



 

*يآهلآ وآلله ..~* 
*بين زحمة الهموم ..* 
*قد نجد بصيص الأمل الضآئع ...}* 
*سلم مروركـ الرآآئع جدآ شذى ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ..* 
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مقطوعةٌ عُزفت على أوتار قلبي....*
> 
> *عُزفت ..بدم الوريد...*
> *فرسمت نوراً من أمل....في زحمة الألم...* 
> 
> *غاليتي كبرياء...*
> *هنا سألوذ بصمتي ....* 
> *وسأكتفي..ببصمة إعجابي الشديد...*
> *بكل حرف..أمل..وألم..خطته لنا مقطوعتك....* 
> ...



 

*مرآآحب ...~* 
*وجودكـ متألق كمآ العآدهـ ..* 
*وكلمآتكـ تسحر عقلي ونبضي ..}* 
*سلمتٍ من كل مكروهـ ...* 
*وأنآ أيضآ هنآ ..* 
*أنتظر دومآ عطر توآجدكـ الرآآئع ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدم ..* 
*ـتحيآآـتو ...* 
*كبريـآآء ....}*

----------


## كبرياء

> *كبرياء جميل ماخطت يدكـ* 
> 
> *ربي يخليكـ لحبيبك* 
> *ويخليها لكـ* 
> *دمتي نهر لاينذب عطااائهـ* 
> *مع تحياتي*  
> 
> *عاشقة المستحيل*



 
*مرآآحب ..~* 
*ويآهلآ وآلله بتوآجدكـ الحلوو ...}* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ..}* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------

